# word of advice for used plow buyers



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

I hope no one on here is paying these ridiculous asking prices for used plows that don't come with all the wiring and push plates for your truck.

It costs almost 2k to buy all new wiring and mounts and controller for your truck for a fisher. 
Guys have the blades listed for 4 to 5k dollars. 
They tell you what they paid for the plow in total 6 to 7k.
They are including sales tax which does not effect you as a used buyer of this used plow and 99 percent of them paid 500 bucks to have the plow put together and installed onto their truck.

In my opinion a used fisher 8.5 v plow only is worth 3k or less as soon as it leaves the dealership.
I just bought a used xls with a complete truck side for 2500 in good condition.
If your gonna spend 4k just for a blade go buy a brand new one..

sry for the rant. oh yah and stop plowing for free !!!!!!!!!!!!!  .........please?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I am with you. There is no need for all these modules and electronics and expensive wire harnesses. I stay old school. Flame away others as you may but it is a piece of steel and simple simple hydraulics. I am even going super old school next year and hopefully will revert back to a belt driven pump and manual cable valve or derivative, albeit it will be a larger clutch pump so it is faster.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

So are you saying you paid about 1500 for a used in good condition XLS, am I understanding you right?

But yet a day old plow is worth 3K?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks,I saw 2 xls's blade only for sale in my area,one was 3500,the other 4500.I'll show them this post and offer 2500 !


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

1olddogtwo said:


> So are you saying you paid about 1500 for a used in good condition XLS, am I understanding you right?
> 
> But yet a day old plow is worth 3K?


I paid 2500 for everything used. Controllers sell for 250 used. Iso box 200 250 used test of wiring 150 used. I traded the push plates to a used dealer for 150. Used wiring always a crap shoot so ya I paid 1500 for a 2014 used xls blade in good condition. If u buy completely all new u spend 6000 not installed 6500 installed. Wiring mounts and controls 2k. So why should someone ever pay over 3k for a used blade without truck side


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

agurdo17 said:


> I paid 2500 for everything used. Controllers sell for 250 used. Iso box 200 250 used test of wiring 150 used. I traded the push plates to a used dealer for 150. Used wiring always a crap shoot so ya I paid 1500 for a 2014 used xls blade in good condition. If u buy completely all new u spend 6000 not installed 6500 installed. Wiring mounts and controls 2k. So why should someone ever pay over 3k for a used blade without truck side


I think xls more like 7k with tax installed. Originally I was referencing a 8.5v


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I just sold my SS MVP3 with wings, plates and everything for 7000

Had the plowside for 5800 almost sold and that guy already had a existing truck already, bet you didn't that that into consideration.

Did you know Boss wiring is universal between all the plows, just have swap controllers if you don't have one for a v blade. The V blade will run the stright blade.

For about 4 years now, it's the same for DD, I believe if you buy a straight blade comes with a V plow controller.

All you are trying to do is run down the market, just like other low ballers who drive the price of plowing..... But yet you say don't plow for free.

If as you say you got everything for 2500, that would be the exception not the norm. You are basically saying you want to devalue what you just purchased. That's silly.

I agree with depreciation, don't get me wrong, we live in a free state in commodities will sell the highest price, or the best value they can.

Not everyone is in the same boat as you


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes all fisher plows r fleet flex as well. Why would someone pay you that. And the wings cost 900 plus dollars making your plow cost an extra 900 dollars. Obviously making it worth more money. Why does it matter if someone already has their truck wired. They already paid for all those parts. I dont see how that effects the value of a used blade. Nope not trying to drive the prices down. I havent won a commercial plow bid in 2 years and I've bid a lot. Trust me im not low balling.


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

agurdo17 said:


> Yes all fisher plows r fleet flex as well. Why would someone pay you that. And the wings cost 900 plus dollars making your plow cost an extra 900 dollars. Obviously making it worth more money. Why does it matter if someone already has their truck wired. They already paid for all those parts. I dont see how that effects the value of a used blade. Nope not trying to drive the prices down. I havent won a commercial plow bid in 2 years and I've bid a lot. Trust me im not low balling.


Here is a perfect example. Plow cost 6500 new with everything for your truck possibly even installed.if splitting hairs. If he is only selling the plow and isn't selling the other 2000 dollars worth of getting it installed and truck side parts he is trying to sell someone the plow for brand new value. And he somehow snapped the corner of the cutting edge off on something. Never even seen that before.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/637553030323597/


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Where are you buying a new xls for $6,500 installed?


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> Where are you buying a new xls for $6,500 installed?


I said xls r more and I was referencing an 8.5 fisher. Dont forget that the 500 dollars people pay to have these installed is not a factor in how much u paid for the plow. Unless you are gonna install it on the new owners truck for them.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

agurdo17 said:


> I think xls more like 7k with tax installed. Originally I was referencing a 8.5v





agurdo17 said:


> I said xls r more and I was referencing an 8.5 fisher.


Most of the expanding or V plows are around $8-10k new, at least they are here. Depending on condition, why wouldn't someone sell a good, newer used plow for $4-7k?


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

Come to central New York. Your not gonna pay that. Idc what list is.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I didnt read this whole thread but totally agree that people should only buy new plows. That was the point being made, right? I feel it was.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Used equip goes for whatever you can get for it. Most guys i know wouldn't let a $8-10k 2 year old plow go for $2500. 
...i would also factor in the installation as part of the original cost. Unless you're going to uninstall it from my truck, which i would never let you do!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

it also depends on the time of year in the used market.

You can buy plows cheap in July when people are sick of tripping over them. Not so much in November when everyone is looking for a plow.


----------

